# Filling in ports on a pistol barrel



## Headshot (May 16, 2016)

I was asked this by a friend.  He is looking at buying a Taurus 85 .38 special that has a ported 2" barrel.  

He wanted to know if the ports could be safely filled in.   If so, how was this accomplished?  I appreciate any input.

Thanks, 
HS


----------



## Big7 (May 16, 2016)

Short answer is YES..

If you REALLY want to spend that much money.

Plug and weld over the ports, with the "plugs"
sitcking into the bore.

Then find an EDM or plastic mold shop to
make an electrode with the correct twist and
have them EDM, aka, "burn" it out for you.

Then you have some lapping and polishing to do.

_Cost? MANY times what a "new" gun would cost._

So.. The other "short answer" is _NO_.

Not worth the time or money.

Yes, it can be welded with out messing up the bbl temper
with one of THESE:


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 16, 2016)

I'd just look at getting a new barrel installed if the gun is good enough of a deal, or just don't worry about it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 16, 2016)

why would you want to plug the ports in the first place????


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (May 17, 2016)

Generally speaking, port holes into the bores of handgun barrels cannot be filled.


----------



## Headshot (May 17, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why would you want to plug the ports in the first place????



He had been told a "vehicle" gun with a ported barrel might not be the best choice.  Thanks for the info.  I'll pass these comments on to him.


----------



## leoparddog (May 23, 2016)

Headshot said:


> He had been told a "vehicle" gun with a ported barrel might not be the best choice.  Thanks for the info.  I'll pass these comments on to him.



I guess he might set the headliner on fire.


----------



## rayjay (May 27, 2016)

It's a revolver. You're already spitting fire and lead out the bbl/cyl gap. Ports aren't going to make much more difference.


----------

